
Linux Seeing Kernel GPU Driver Support for Matrox G200 Graphics Cards - caution
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Matrox-G200-DRM-Driver
======
josteink
That’s amusing. Linux is great :D

